# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  إِنَّ أَحَبَّكُمْ إِلَيَّ وَأَقْرَبَكُمْ مِنِّي مَجْلِسًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ

## رشيد الدين الصيدلاني

عَنْ جَابِرٍ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُعَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ أَحَبَّكُمْ إِلَيَّوَأَقْرَ  بَكُمْ مِنِّي مَجْلِسًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَحَاسِنُكُمْ أَخْلاقًا ،الْمُوَطَّئُون  َ أَكْنَافًا ، الَّذِينَ يَأْلَفُونَ وَيُؤْلَفُونَ ، وَإِنَّأَبْغَضَ  كُمْ إِلَيَّ وَأَبْعَدَكُمْ مِنِّي مَجْلِسًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِالث  َّرْثَارُونَ ، الْمُتَشَدِّقُو  نَ ، الْمُتَفَيْهِقُ  ونَ " .رواه الطبراني في مكارم الاخلاق بهذا اللفضورواه الترمذي قَالَ أَبُو عِيسَى : وَفِي الْبَابِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، وَهَذَاحَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ غَرِيبٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ ، وَرَوَى بَعْضُهُمْ هَذَاالْحَدِيثَ عَنْ الْمُبَارَكِ بْنِ فَضَالَةَ ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَلَمْيَذْكُرْ فِيهِ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ رَبِّهِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ ، وَهَذَا أَصَحُّوَالثَّر  ْثَارُ ، هُوَ الْكَثِيرُ الْكَلَامِ ، وَالْمُتَشَدِّق  ُ الَّذِييَتَطَاو  َلُ عَلَى النَّاسِ فِي الْكَلَامِ وَيَبْذُو عَلَيْهِمْ .معنى ذلك ان الثرثار سيء الخلق اذا كان في غير ذكر الله و قد يظن بعض الناس ان كثرت كلامه في حلقة من حسن خلقه ثم تعجبه نفسه فيرى من حوله صامتين منسوء خلقهم و يقلب الحديث و ان من كثرة الكلام الجدل الذي في كتب الفقه فان ما في الكتاب والسنة غنية عما احدثه الجهال من التاويلات فمن كان مجادلا يشترط ان يكون مجتهدا منته مزكا و مجازا

----------


## جمبوري

شكراً بارك الله بك.

----------

